# Which Bands/Tubes For Squirrel Hunting?



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Which bands and tubes do you recommend for hunting squirrels with .50 cal lead round balls? Any special lengths(I have a 30" drawlength with a compound bow)? Are there any vendors on the forum that sell them? Thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

e~shot said:


> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


Any vendors for band setups(pouch attached)?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

K Williams said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/
> ...


Check out Simple-Shot


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Instead of using .50 cal lead balls, try 3/8" steel nuts [or, 10 mm] as they have a really "good" success rate!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I use 3/8 nuts filled with lead and double TBG 25mm tapered to 17mm though my draw is about 42 inches..I started out anchoring from my jaw and had about a 30 inch draw but I keep getting farther and farther... seems to be getting faster shots.. you might want to start trying to lengthen your draw.. unless your small and 30 inches is a full butterfly. . Just a thought.. oh yeah.. the main reason I target shoot is so I can get heads hots on squirrel


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> I use 3/8 nuts filled with lead and double TBG 25mm tapered to 17mm though my draw is about 42 inches..I started out anchoring from my jaw and had about a 30 inch draw but I keep getting farther and farther... seems to be getting faster shots.. you might want to start trying to lengthen your draw.. unless your small and 30 inches is a full butterfly. . Just a thought.. oh yeah.. the main reason I target shoot is so I can get heads hots on squirrel


I'm 6'3". 30" draw length is for bowhunting. Where do you buy the lead? Do you pour molten lead into the nuts? Thanks for the info!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm also 6'2.. I scavenger lead any where I can find it.. old fishing weights. . Torn up cast nets.. I'm always looking for lead wheel weights when I walk down the road..
I place the lead in a thin peice of angle iron that came off an old garden cart and place another piece on the floor of my shop so I can teeter toter the 1 with lead in it.. place the nuts in a line and melt the lead with a little propane torch.. you can get them at Walmart and pour it in the nuts as its melting.. then I hit them with a hammer a few times and peel off any excess lead and throw the scraps back in the lead box..
Hope this helps.. I'm sure there are better ways but I use what I got..


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> I'm also 6'2.. I scavenger lead any where I can find it.. old fishing weights. . Torn up cast nets.. I'm always looking for lead wheel weights when I walk down the road..
> I place the lead in a thin peice of angle iron that came off an old garden cart and place another piece on the floor of my shop so I can teeter toter the 1 with lead in it.. place the nuts in a line and melt the lead with a little propane torch.. you can get them at Walmart and pour it in the nuts as its melting.. then I hit them with a hammer a few times and peel off any excess lead and throw the scraps back in the lead box..
> Hope this helps.. I'm sure there are better ways but I use what I got..


Thanks for the info. 

I hope you're using a respirator rated for vapors when you melt the lead. I'm a structural ironworker, and am around lead all day on my current jobsite...a bridge. Lead catches up with you if you're exposed to enough of it.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

M


K Williams said:


> StretchandEat said:
> 
> 
> > I'm also 6'2.. I scavenger lead any where I can find it.. old fishing weights. . Torn up cast nets.. I'm always looking for lead wheel weights when I walk down the road..
> ...


no resperator.. just well ventalated.. I think the aluminum dust and welding smoke from work is gonna do me in before the little bit of lead I melt.. but thanks


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

DogBox said:


> Instead of using .50 cal lead balls, try 3/8" steel nuts [or, 10 mm] as they have a really "good" success rate!


I ordered some from eBay.


----------

